# What about those long, long hairstyles on the younger women?



## Geezerette (Oct 5, 2020)

I’ve been noticing all year an increasing number of younger women wearing long hair styles hanging down in front, some times  with long loopey curls hanging down to their armpits and below. Noticed  it first on our local tv personalities and over time it seems to have spread to every profession, lawyers, even tv doctors, public figures. Young female students. 
And a lot longer hairstyles in general on a lot of women. Even on the cooking shows like Rachel Ray. Can’t stand seeing all that hair hanging into the food.. Looks to me like hanging in front it would be in the way of most tasks. Haven’t seen so much long hair since hippie days and then they wore it down the back, not hanging in front. 
What do you think?


----------



## Bethea (Oct 5, 2020)

I'm older and my hair is fairly long. I put it in a bun during the day. In the evenings I let my hair down so to speak.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 5, 2020)

Why are these limited to younger women?  I'm old and have waist long thick, thick, wavy hair.  Makes a thick pony tail but mostly I wear it over one shoulder.  I like it!


----------



## Bethea (Oct 5, 2020)

A gal can always toss it over her shoulder if she's doing something. No big ordeal.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 5, 2020)

If it bothers you, don’t look.
I’ve had long hair almost my entire life and now have 40 inches of thick curly grey/auburn hair. It gets styled every day into braids or a bun except on wash day.

It might be your perception that young woman with long hair are allowing it to drag in food. I’ve known plenty of ladies with ultra long hair and some men and I’ve never seen any of them allow their hair to drag in food.

You are clearly not a long hair lover and that’s ok but some of us here are.

FYI, long hair has been back in style for years now. Just sayin’


----------



## Bethea (Oct 5, 2020)

Some of the younger girls have those odd styles but, if they are at a job site it is usually properly pulled up.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 5, 2020)

Plus many people have hair extensions which I doubt they want to pin up. If they’ve paid hundreds of dollars for it they probably want to show it off.


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 5, 2020)

Long hair here too.  Not as long as it used to be in my youth....
Still parted down the middle.  I try to hide the grey, but it still shows up.

Never bn into short hair.  (on me)


----------



## Geezerette (Oct 5, 2020)

I think “ if it bothers you don’t look “ is a pretty snarky comment. I know some women have always preferred long hair...so what. It doesn’t bother me as long as it’s kept contained when necessary for sanitation.
What I intended to remark upon was the “copy cat” phenomenon, when women seemed to need to copy what was in: like Veronica lake’s hair over one eye, the super curly poodle cut perms. The hippie “ironed hair”,etc.


----------



## Wren (Oct 6, 2020)

.


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 6, 2020)

I like the look of long hair, but not when it's a threat to hygiene. Anyone working with food should have their hair covered up. My doctor has her long hair hanging loose, which is very unprofessional.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 6, 2020)

Geezerette said:


> I think “ if it bothers you don’t look “ is a pretty snarky comment. I know some women have always preferred long hair...so what. It doesn’t bother me as long as it’s kept contained when necessary for sanitation.
> What I intended to remark upon was the “copy cat” phenomenon, when women seemed to need to copy what was in: like Veronica lake’s hair over one eye, the super curly poodle cut perms. The hippie “ironed hair”,etc.


Not snarky at all. If you are watching television and it’s something you don’t like , you have the option of changing the channel.

To me, it was more of a common sense statement but if you’d prefer to be insulted, then so be it.

Copycat phenomenon?
Will my message be considered snarky if i say , it’s a trend , a fashionable style that’s popular?

It doesn’t bother you as long as it’s all kept contained when necessary for sanitation? All the examples you gave are from television. If you don’t wish to change the channel so it doesn’t bother you perhaps you could call up the television producers and complain to them. Maybe they will suggest the women manage their hair better or cut it off to better suite your watching enjoyment.

Is that answer less snarky?

It would be the equivalent of me saying that it bothers me seeing men on a television show, eating food and I’m seeing food touching their beards.

Wouldn’t it be easier for me to change the channel or should I call up all those television producers to get their guests to all shave their facial hair because it bothers me?


----------



## Keesha (Oct 6, 2020)

Geezerette said:


> I think “ if it bothers you don’t look “ is a pretty snarky comment. I know some women have always preferred long hair...so what. It doesn’t bother me as long as it’s kept contained when necessary for sanitation.


Maybe my comments ARE snarky however I find your request outrageous.

You know others like long hair and it doesn’t bother you as long as it’s kept contained for sanitation.

Unless you are planning on policing all the women you see with hairstyles that bother you, I don’t really see a solution to your problem except change the channel if it’s on tv, which is the equivalent of ‘not looking.’


----------



## officerripley (Oct 6, 2020)

I think I look better with long hair and if it got in the way, just put it in a ponytail but had to cut it since wearing a ponytail for any length of time got to where it gave me a headache. (The doctor said that it's because I spent too many years working in an office, said that sitting at a desk pounding away at a keyboard is the worst thing in the world for the human body, espec. the head, neck, shoulders & upper back. One of the other office gals where I worked told her teenage daughters that she never wanted them to work in an office, didn't matter to her what else they did, just never work in an office.)


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 7, 2020)

I'm in favour of long, short, and everything in-between, so long as it's maintained, clean, and kept within a style that looks presentable.

My mom (for years) had hair down to her kidneys. She always wore it well, clean, and pulled back with a leather hair-fob or leather barrette (whatever you want to call them).

Of course not all styles of hair suit everyone wearing them, so that surely has to be taken into consideration, but for the most part, anything goes.

My husband has one of the most gorgeous heads of hair I have ever seen on a man. It's dark, super-thick, wavy, and medium length, so quite long by today's standards, and it looks so sexy and manly. He washes and conditions it daily, and believe it or not, he never combs or brushes it. It lays so naturally... enough to make any woman jealous with envy.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2020)

I always have long hair ( see my avatar).. but since I couldn't get it trimmed during lockdown, when the salons opened up again, I had it cut into a long BOB..just in case we go into lockdown again, and at least it'll be ok for a few months.. I don't suit short hair so I keep it long... 







 Before  Lockdown...


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 7, 2020)

Mine's about 2" shorter than yours right now.  I'm going for a little trim tmrw.  
Prob an inch all over.

I always keep it a ponytail around the house, keeps it out of my way.


----------



## Betty&Jeremy (Dec 14, 2020)

I am in my early 70 and for the 10 years before I met my current husband a few years ago, I wore my hair in a bob style to my neck. I never imaged I would be with a much younger guy, but it happened. I grew my hair longer to hopefully bring more youth to my looks in hopes of bridging the age gap from a appearance standpoint, so yes we can even do it at our age.


----------

